# Favorite Pre workout drink



## ShortStop

Whats your favorite... Im using 2 right now 1MR and I like AC G3... AC G3 is hard to find.. Once upon a time it was banned by all sports leagues but I think they took that ingredient out because I don't see it on the label no more.. You know anybody that carries it??


----------



## jacked391

Green tea with hci, a sulfate, and eaa,bcaa gets me going.


----------



## ShortStop

Damn I need some kind of caffeine in there.. I missed my ephedrine they use to sell at every corner gas station.. Damn meth heads


----------



## Jhezel

I enjoy the product Amino Energy from Optimum Nutrition


----------



## dorian777

Whey iso with some instant coffee.


----------



## Thor

*Yes !*



Jhezel said:


> I enjoy the product Amino Energy from Optimum Nutrition



 this stuff is good and has caffeine and EAAs, I add it to my preworkout drink with  BCAAs and Hemavol and creatine and Glycofuse.  Good stuff.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Bpi 1MR


----------



## Gresham

I don't use any energy drinks or sports drinks. 
I use natural fresh fruits juices and shakes because these are more nutritious and they provide more vitamins and energy for the workout. 
Mostly I use apple juice, orange juice, mixed fruits shakes and protein shakes.


----------



## Phoe2006

C4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Homebrew dmma bcca glucose martini with a shot of taurine and t3 over ice


----------



## Sully

Became too sensitive to stimulants, so mass produced preworkouts are out for me. 1000mg of aspirin, and drink a half gallon of water during my workout with 10 grams of creatine and few servings of BCAA's. Trying to keep the OTC supps to a minimum lately. Leaves more disposable cash for Tren.


----------



## formula1069

100 mgs Suspension


----------



## Sully

formula1069 said:


> 100 mgs Suspension



Tried TNE in oil and didn't feel like I got anything out of it. Maybe Test suspension in water works faster?


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Jym


----------



## sh00t

Lil' Sully said:


> Tried TNE in oil and didn't feel like I got anything out of it. Maybe Test suspension in water works faster?



That sucks, I want to try TNE...you use a source on here?


----------



## formula1069

Lil' Sully said:


> Tried TNE in oil and didn't feel like I got anything out of it. Maybe Test suspension in water works faster?



Never tried it in oil and this is my first run with it but I hit it a hour to 1.5 hour pre wo and it is a real nice boost in the gym


----------



## BigBob

Diet red bull and halo.


----------



## Thunder46

I just go with a good cup of coffee


----------



## AtomAnt

formula1069 said:


> Never tried it in oil and this is my first run with it but I hit it a hour to 1.5 hour pre wo and it is a real nice boost in the gym



I've done it in oil... I did feel it within an hour or two... whether it was placebo effect or not, when I pin that pre w/o it turns me into some other worldly creature destined to destroy iron... I throw around weights I never thought I could hitting 100mg pre w/o.... Haven't used it in a while but I still have some hanging around.

Other than that, I use Cellucor C4 (it was on sale at costco, $30 for two tubs so I stocked up), 1 scoop of xtend and 10g EAAs.  I train first thing in the AM and this gives a nice little boost.


----------



## Phoenixk2

I just buy bulk DMAA powder and mix it in with some Karboload and BCAAs and  good to go. Plus test suspension also


----------



## Sully

sh00t said:


> That sucks, I want to try TNE...you use a source on here?



They were a source on here up until recently when they went private, and they're still a source on PM and GenX. I don't question whether it was what it was supposed to be, as I made good gains during that time, and when it arrived in the mail it was cold outside and I could clearly see huge amounts of crystallized hormone that I had to reheat to get back into solution. And i still get all the rest of my gear from them and it's legit as always. I just wasn't getting the aggression or focus or instant strength increases that everyone else seems to get. 

I may have to try Test suspension in water and see if it works any better.


----------



## ShortStop

Shit i drink at least 2 16oz. red bulls a day 5hr power then a scoop of 1MR.. My body is numb to stimulants wonder why I'm an insomniac


----------



## Phoe2006

ShortStop said:


> Shit i drink at least 2 16oz. red bulls a day 5hr power then a scoop of 1MR.. My body is numb to stimulants wonder why I'm an insomniac



Try laying off em for a week or two and then start em back up always works for me


----------



## Sully

ShortStop said:


> Shit i drink at least 2 16oz. red bulls a day 5hr power then a scoop of 1MR.. My body is numb to stimulants wonder why I'm an insomniac



I used to be that way. Started drinking RedBull while I was deployed to Iraq, and it got to the point that I would have to drink 3 cans just to be able to go to sleep. When I got back I started playing poker for 12-16 hours a day, and I'd drink at least 3 RedBulls per hour while I played. Everything was fine until my heart started skipping beats and randomly getting an irregular rhythm to it. It didn't help that all that sugar helped me put on 50+ pounds in less than 8 months. 

Now I have to avoid stimulants at all costs.


----------



## ShortStop

I miss my ephedrine  they use to sell it at every store or gas station back in the early 90s.. I travel a lot and i found some more than a couple years ago outside Tunica Mississippi.. I bought the whole box..  He wasn't suppose to do that but he was a cool old dude. He used gear he seen it in me immediately...  He owned a supplement store..  I like old cats like that been there done that kinda guy..  You just cant find them in the states anymore


----------



## Alinshop

ShortStop said:


> Whats your favorite... Im using 2 right now 1MR and I like AC G3... AC G3 is hard to find.. Once upon a time it was banned by all sports leagues but I think they took that ingredient out because I don't see it on the label no more.. You know anybody that carries it??



I miss the old version of 1MR, the new one is just not the same.

I like Speed X3 by Lecheek.


----------



## getbigger11

Cellucor C4


----------



## Alinshop

getbigger11 said:


> Cellucor C4



I love Cellucor's pump up product "NO3" but C4 doesn't do a thing for me.


----------



## Enigmatic707

Just bought this yesterday- a lot lot like c4 but better pumps and a bit more energy-


----------



## Ironbuilt

I like the words  " slingshot strength" on bottle.. does it mean more cheat reps?  Whats in that btw.. post more thourougly so we dont ask so many questions on all your post.


----------



## Daniel11

Myogenix makes a pretty good all around pre.  HyperShock Rage.   I add extra carbs,BCAAs, creatine and glutamine.  Especially if running Slin.    

Always wanted to try Halotestin or ChequeDrops and maybe TNE


----------



## Alinshop

Ironbuilt said:


> I like the words  " slingshot strength" on bottle.. does it mean more cheat reps?  Whats in that btw.. post more thourougly so we dont ask so many questions on all your post.



Did you also notice the words "packed with pump pellets?"
Sounds interesting.


----------



## frizzlefry

TNE and black powder.


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> I like the words  " slingshot strength" on bottle.. does it mean more cheat reps?  Whats in that btw.. post more thourougly so we dont ask so many questions on all your post.



Come on- don't pretend you don't know what's in it- I know you're the one sucking off all your fellow saquatches  to collect the sperm they put in it!

And here is a link to what's in it-

Http://lmgtfy.com/?q=sma5h


----------



## Phoe2006




----------



## Ironbuilt

Ok smash is nothing special creatine hcl and beta aline ..two cheap supps in raw form. Slam some dmma in it and then its good..


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok smash is nothing special creatine hcl and beta aline ..two cheap supps in raw form. Slam some dmma in it and then its good..




I take clen and Yohimbine on top of it, but yeah it's nothing spectacular- decent for the price though


----------



## aitchfourex

I've been pretty keen on Mr. Hyde as of late.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Mr Hyde looks good..thks brutha.. hows the price?40 Servings	Grape
Serving Size:1Scoop(6.6g)
Servings Per Container:40
Amount Per Serving	% Daily Value*
Strength Matrix	5000mg	*
Beta Alanine	2500mg	
Creatine Hydrochloride	1000mg	
L-Leucine	500mg	
Agmatine Sulfate	500mg	
L-Citrulline Malate	500mg	
Caffeine Matrix	419mg	*
Caffeine Anhydrous	300mg	
Infinergy™ (Dicaffeine Malate)	69mg	
Caffeine Citrate	50mg	
Intensity Matrix	154mg	*
Pikatropin™ (Pikamilon)	50mg	
N-Methyl Tyramine	50mg	
Hordenine	50mg	
Yohimbe Bark Extract	2mg	
Rauwolfia Vomitoria Root Extract (Std. Min. 90% Alpha-Yohimbine)	2mg


----------



## Slate23

My Hyde had an insane amount of caffeine in it. 419 g. That's the most I've ever seen in a pre WO.


----------



## Sully

Slate23 said:


> My Hyde had an insane amount of caffeine in it. 419 g. That's the most I've ever seen in a pre WO.



I was thinking the same thing. And is it really necessary to have 4 types of caffeine?


----------



## Enigmatic707

Slate23 said:


> My Hyde had an insane amount of caffeine in it. 419 g. That's the most I've ever seen in a pre WO.




I hate  Mr Hyde- all it does it give me a tummy ache! Way too much caffeine and really no pump.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Enigmatic707 said:


> I hate  Mr Hyde- all it does it give me a tummy ache! Way too much caffeine and really no pump.



Lets just say " pussy"   it couldnt be the 2 grams of tren a doing that im sure.  
Holla bak...


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> Lets just say " pussy"   it couldnt be the 2 grams of tren a doing that im sure.
> 
> Holla bak...




Yeah- cause pussies really do 2g of Tren- that's straight beast


----------



## GYMRVT

///// works nice for me. Gives a nice pump.

I heard this new product /// is suppose to be good too.


----------



## BigBob

GYMRVT said:


> /////works nice for me. Gives a nice pump.
> 
> I heard this new product ///// is suppose to be good too.


Hmmm. Angel dust made me feel like I could fly. Never tried it in the gym though.


----------



## Sully

I've been using PreJym by Dr. Jim Stoppani for a while now. Best preworkout I've ever used.


----------



## kubes

I run either Hyde or Neon Volt but I am not sensitive to Stims at all


----------



## Elvia1023

NitroNOX Pro by GSN... amazing stuff


----------



## jack3d14

mr. hyde preworkout hands down. There's not much of a pump but you can always stack with noxygen


----------



## kubes

jack3d14 said:


> mr. hyde preworkout hands down. There's not much of a pump but you can always stack with noxygen




After running both for a while I agree it's Mr Hyde hands down


----------



## baldpaul

I started using hyde about a month ago, i like it good pumps when mixed with a little C like 12.5 mg but i have to watch to much caffeine because i get pretty intense palpitations the next day.


----------



## bigdog6693

I like to use a preworkout drink I have called hemoshock, has 1-3dmaa in it, also use volume its a strong nitric oxide booster, throw in some bronkaid for the pure ephedrine, and then im ready to go! with of course a shot of some TNE!


----------



## nbfootball65

My favorite workout as of now has to be APS Mesomorph.
Hands down the BEST Pre Workout Stimulant I have ever taken. Ive finished tubs of Jack3d, N.O. Xplode, Fast Twitch, Muscle Fuel, c4, and super Pump. None can Compare to the amounts of Energy and Focus that APS Mesomorph Gives you..

The only cons I can think of Is being overly Wired.. If you are caffeine sensitive, then I wouldn't recommend this product.. or at least start with half a scoop and work your way up.

I also recommend taking APS Mesomorph before your morning workouts early.. so you have the rest of the day to get it out of your system, making it easier to sleep at night..


----------



## bigmg

I've tried so may prefer workouts and gave to say my favorite is called "outlift" by nutrex. If u look at the ingredient profile you'll understand. It's full clinical doses and not jus 1 or 2 g oh this or that like every other ore workout has and then a bunch of caffeine. This has 8g citrulline, 3 g creatine, 3.2 beta alanine, 6g bcaas, tyrosine, 350mg caffeine  and more. Trust me jus look into it


----------



## ASHOP

CRAZE and DETONATE (ORIGINAL FORMULAS) are AMAZING!!! I'm not a huge fan of pre workouts but these two impressed me. Sorry to see them gone


----------



## Sully

bigmg said:


> I've tried so may prefer workouts and gave to say my favorite is called "outlift" by nutrex. If u look at the ingredient profile you'll understand. It's full clinical doses and not jus 1 or 2 g oh this or that like every other ore workout has and then a bunch of caffeine. This has 8g citrulline, 3 g creatine, 3.2 beta alanine, 6g bcaas, tyrosine, 350mg caffeine  and more. Trust me jus look into it



If you like Outlift, you should try PreJym. Better formula, mixes and tastes better. Outlift is basically a cheaper rip-off of PreJym. I like nootropics in PreJym as well.


----------



## kubes

baldpaul said:


> I started using hyde about a month ago, i like it good pumps when mixed with a little C like 12.5 mg but i have to watch to much caffeine because i get pretty intense palpitations the next day.



Is Hyde being recalled gnc has pulled it?


----------



## ASHOP

nbfootball65 said:


> My favorite workout as of now has to be APS Mesomorph.
> Hands down the BEST Pre Workout Stimulant I have ever taken. Ive finished tubs of Jack3d, N.O. Xplode, Fast Twitch, Muscle Fuel, c4, and super Pump. None can Compare to the amounts of Energy and Focus that APS Mesomorph Gives you..
> 
> The only cons I can think of Is being overly Wired.. If you are caffeine sensitive, then I wouldn't recommend this product.. or at least start with half a scoop and work your way up.
> 
> I also recommend taking APS Mesomorph before your morning workouts early.. so you have the rest of the day to get it out of your system, making it easier to sleep at night..



I don't use them often but I'm going to buy some of this and give it a try.


----------



## Decipher

When BPI very first came out with MR1 is was great but is has sense declined as have many of there other supps.

I have seen a few good ones in here mentioned I will have to try.


----------



## jack3d14

Decipher said:


> When BPI very first came out with MR1 is was great but is has sense declined as have many of there other supps.
> 
> I have seen a few good ones in here mentioned I will have to try.



1MR Vortex is good too. It depends on what you're looking for. It's not a stim heavy preworkout.


----------



## psych

This tops it


----------



## Phoe2006

kubes said:


> Is Hyde being recalled gnc has pulled it?




I just ordered some from an online site and still has the same ingredient label as the old ones I bought 3-4 months ago. I know they were trying to pull high caffeine products due to causing health problems in unhealthy individuals


----------



## Anderson Rome

I like to drink something energetic before and after my workout. Protein shake is est source of energy and protein. It contains all important nutrition,vitamins and minerals that our body needs. Its a best drink as pre workout drink.


----------



## Anderson Rome

Anderson Rome said:


> I like to drink something energetic before and after my workout. Protein shake is est source of energy and protein. It contains all important nutrition,vitamins and minerals that our body needs. Its a best drink as pre workout drink.


Urgent care Brooklyn heights


----------



## Rachel

sh00t said:


> That sucks, I want to try TNE...you use a source on here?


haha  we are a certified source here, how can i help  you?:headbang:


----------



## Rachel

i usually take functional sports drink, or sometimes salty water


----------



## lycan Venom

I just make my own. 

Bcaa
Creatine
Aakg
Mio concentrated caffeine with B vitamins  about 50mg per small squirt x 5-10 in 16oz of water.

Some times ill mix in gatorade powder if i want sugar and salt.


----------



## online666

///


----------



## Lon Chaney

i've used Gaspari SuperPump Max which i got addicted to but is getting more difficult to find. i have about a tub and half left. i've got Muscle Pharm Assault in the kitchen and will mix 3/4 scoop  with one scoop Scivation Pyscho. i like that taste and even use it some mornings before work instead of coffee. 

i take a break from it all once a month for at least 5-8 days and just drink coffee or green tea before workouts. well that and Gaspari Isofusion whey isolate.

have been known to do as said before make my own add 3-4mg of nutrabio's leucine and about 4-6mg citrulline malate, taurine to green tea that has sat over night and take it about 30min preworkout.


----------



## Lon Chaney

seems original Hyde was pulled off shelves because FDA was going to label the ingredient nootropic compound picamilon as “not a dietary ingredient.

https://blog.priceplow.com/supplement-news/picamilon-fda


----------



## Professional Muscle Store

*ON Essential Amino Energy*



Jhezel said:


> I enjoy the product Amino Energy from Optimum Nutrition





Thor said:


> this stuff is good and has caffeine and EAAs, I add it to my preworkout drink with  BCAAs and Hemavol and creatine and Glycofuse.  Good stuff.





Anderson Rome said:


> AE from ON is great!



*Yes another Great Pre-Workout.*

*Save 39% when you get it at our forum store: **OPTIMUM NUTRITION ESSENTIAL AMINO ENERGY + ELECTROLYTES* 


*SHOP:**ProfessionalMuscleStore.com*
*LIKE:**ProfessionalMuscleStore Facebook*
*FOLLOW:**ProfessionalMuscleStore Instagram*

*The Largest Selection of Bodybuilding and Sports Nutrition Products*


----------



## koolio

Black coffee...old school...


----------



## chiquinho

citruline
beta alanine
carnitine
arginine
creatina
Himalaya salt


----------



## jolter604

Right now I am trying a new one


----------



## jolter604

jolter604 said:


> Right now I am trying a new oneView attachment 24013


It's pretty good


----------



## nspaletta

BAR Nutrition energize with an added pinch of himilayan sea salt

6g citrulline
1g agmatine
20mg noopept
plus more


----------



## Ace_1

Plain Jane coffee


----------



## DeathDefier

The best preworkout is straight black coffee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvia1023

This thread made me think of an old pic of mine...


----------



## psych

Cannibal Ferox aint no joke


----------



## ASHOP

Lon Chaney said:


> seems original Hyde was pulled off shelves because FDA was going to label the ingredient nootropic compound picamilon as “not a dietary ingredient.
> 
> https://blog.priceplow.com/supplement-news/picamilon-fda



Any noticeable effect from the Picamilon that you could tell?


----------



## Marline

I enjoy the product Amino Energy from Optimum Nutrition


----------



## GearPro

femopos said:


> Green tea with hci, a sulfate, and eaa,bcaa gets me going.



What are you referring to when you say “a sulfate”? Sulfates are a pretty broad category and are commonly found in shampoo, soaps, and lots of other household products. Based on your spelling I’m assuming you’re British and likely referring to a specific product type that Americans commonly refer to in different terms, but I don’t have any idea what it might be. My English to English translator is currently broken.


----------



## chaotichealth

Without a doubt.  Pure power


----------



## Elvia1023

http://www.anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?t=39001&page=19

*Imperial Nutrition Excelsior*- where do I start. Over time this went from an 8.5/10 to a 10/10 and back and forth. It's probably the best preworkout I have ever used. However it would sometimes make me feel a bit off but the positives always outweighed the negatives. The energy, focus and euphoria are incredible. It also lasts very long and I would find myself being super productive long after training. As a result this stuff can't be used anywhere near bed time (literally 6 hours at a complete minimum). Many use 1-2 scoops but 1.5 is more than enough for me. The intense euphoria occurs at the higher doses but I don't get any negatives at 1 scoop. At 1 scoop I don't crash and never get over wired but still get great energy and productivity for hours after training. This product is really a 9.5/10 due to the potential negatives but it has to be number 1 so I am going with a 10/10.
*
GSN's NitroNOX Pro*- This is amazing for energy, pumps, mood etc. It has everything and I recommend it to everyone. I would give it a 10/10. Unfortunately this product is no longer available which is a shame.

*Kali Muscle's Hyphy Mud 2.0*- I simply love this product. On paper it looks crap but it makes me feel like a machine. The energy and focus and overall feeling on this product is amazing. I want to give it a 10 but I guess it lacks in pumps so I will give it a 9.5/10.

*Dymatize PRE-* Fantastic product that provides clean energy and great pumps. It doesn't give the euphoria of Excelsior but it has no negative side effects for me. Ideal for someone who can't use strong stimulants such as DMAA and DMHA. It contains a good mix of caffeine (300mg) and teacrine (125mg). I like to use this during my breaks from the stronger stimulants. It deserves 9.5/10.

*Olympus Labs I Am Suprem3*- This is basically just like Re1gn but even better. I love this stuff and it has helped me through many great workouts. Even though it contains a variety of strong stimulants it never made me crash. It contains some very good ingredients including l-citrulline, pomegranite extract, vaso6, caffeine, julgans regia (dmha), eria jarensis and teacrine. The issue with this is the same as Re1gn and it contains some ingredients I find simply don't respond well in certain people. The main one being KannaEase. However my body must love the stuff as I think it's a great compliment to the strong stimulants. I will give this a top level 9.3/10.

*Myprotein's Preworkout+* A very well rounded preworkout that is ideal for someone who wants something fairly strong without any exotic stimulants. It contains 300mg caffeine per scoop and when I use 1.25-1.5 scoops the feeling is fantastic. The energy, focus and pumps are fantastic without any side effects. Through a typical week I like to rotate strong preworkouts with exotic stims with products with just standard stimulants (caffeine) that provide a kick but give me a break from the stronger stimulants. This preworkout (and Dymatize PRE) are top of my list for well rounded products that provide all the usual benefits with no side effects. A solid 9.3/10.

*5% Nutrition 5150*- This gets mixed reviews but I love it. It's not as strong as many may think but I get great energy, pumps and a euphoric feeling shortly after dosing. It's also one of the nicest pre workouts I have ever tasted (pomegranate and passion fruit flavours). Overall an easy 9.2/10.

*Olympus Labs Re1gn-* this is a great product. Amazing energy and good pumps. I had some amazing workouts using this and it was very useful on days I was demotivated. It contains some unusual ingredients and I respond great to them. However some (KannaEase for example) may make some people feel sick/off (you have been warned). I would give this an 9.2/10.

*Fusion Supplements Obliterate-* This is similar to Excelsior in the sense that it's results can depend upon many factors (food, timing etc). It can feel euphoric and help create some of the most amazing workouts but it also has the potential to make you crash or feel off. It's very strong so definitely not for anyone sensitive to stimulants. For it's sheer potential wow factor it has to be 9.1/10.

*Alpha Lion Free*** Juice/Superhuman Supreme*- this is the improved version of the same brands "superhuman" so I was expecting it to be great. It didn't disappoint but it also didn't feel as strong as I expected. As a result I started using well over 1 scoop of this which on paper is already dosed high per scoop. The formula is exactly the same as superhuman with the addition of 2 stimulants in the form of 200mg 2-aminoisoheptane (DMHA) and 200mg n n-dimethylphenethylamine (Eria jarensis) so it's comprehensively dosed in all areas. I should add it also tastes surprisingly good. My product is patriotic pineapple flavour which is white powder with red and blue bits so it definitely looks the part as well. 9/10

*PRE JYM-* This didn't impress me at first but the more I used it the more I liked it. I call it a complete pre workout and it performs in every sense (pumps, energy, focus, feel) and contains some useful ingredients. I would give it a 9/10.

*De Novo Utopia*- this is a great product. It would be unfair to score this as a pre workout. It's more a focus and concentration enhancer and I bought it mainly for work. It's ingredients are very simple but put together very smartly. It does contain 200mg caffeine so it could be used as a preworkout stimulant but I find it better for other things. If you ever have a lot of work to do or even some morning fasted cardio this is ideal. So don't buy this to use as a traditional preworkout. For what it is I give it a 9/10.

*MuscleSport Rhino Rampage*- Very impressive especially for energy and focus. Big feel good factor and it contains 10 different stimulants and a total of 450mg caffeine. It contains amentopump which inhibits PDE which is great for pumps. I also like the addition of kannaease but some respond badly to this. A great product and 9/10.

*BSN's Endo Rush*- I used just a 1 serving sample for this product. It contains some unusual ingredients in the form of euphoria longana and lindera aggregata and these definitely add to it's mental effects. It contains 3g arginine and 3g citrulline malate. Many would state that is not enough but in my experience a very good mix and if they are high quality should produce excellent muscle pumps. Only 2g beta-alanine as CarnoSyn but it must be a very high purity as I felt it loads. This is why I always state ingredient lists are an indication as who knows what exactly is in a product and what is the purity of those ingredients. Great pumps and a nice boost in energy but great focus. The energy stayed and I felt great for hours after using. No jitters or over stimulanted feeling and lot's of clean energy. Something I noticed is the ingredient profile for my sample is different to the one posted online. The product I used does not contain yohimbe plus uses different doses of other ingredients. I would give this 9/10.

*Ronnie Coleman Yeah Buddy-* This to me is very similar to HYDE (on paper and in effect) but without any negatives. A very strong product I recommend to anyone who is fine with stimulants. Overall an easy 9/10.

*5% Nutrition's Full as Fuck-* Techinally not really a pre workout but many use it for that so it's worth mentioning. This contains no stimulants so if you want that it is ideal. I used this through the day (perhaps going the beach) or pre workout with caffeine. The pumps and vascularity from this are insane for me. It's much better used on an empty stomach and takes time to build up. An excellent stimulant free pre workout. You could also add a good stimulant like teacrine to it to make a fantastic complete preworkout too. For what it is I give it a 9/10.

*Enhanced Athlete's RAGE-*Berry blast flavour tastes like crap which for pre workout is often a good sign (not always). Lot's of clean energy and great pumps. It's nowhere as strong as some of the other products I have used but so much smoother. This is a really good product for me and gives the ideal energy and focus I need for the gym without over stimulating. I think the ratio of caffeine to DMHA is ideal. I find DMHA is much smoother than DMAA but obviously similar in effect. I would give this 9/10.

*Alpha Lion Komodo Pump-* This is a stimulant free product but with a difference. Reason being they include some cognitive enhancers in the form of Lion's Mane, Alpha GPC and Huperzine A. So you will feel a little boost in mental clarity/sharpness. It also has 8g citrulline malate, 3g glycerpump, 150mg s7 etc. All in all a great non stimulant product that could be used alone or with a product containing stimulants. For a non stim pump product I give it a 9/10.

*JP Nutrition's Dial-In-* A great product that provides good focus and clean energy. For gaming it would provide a big kick but I don't game and only use it as a preworkout. I like the ingredient panel and you can never go wrong with decent doses of caffeine, l-tyrosine, alphasize and enxtra. I would give this an 8.9/10.

*Muscletech Shatter, SX-7, Black Onyx-* I was very impressed with this product. Although this is one product I am reviewing after a long time has passed so I am forgetting details. I have looked back at all my posts but there isn't much info on it. I recall feeling great using this and that the pumps were fantastic. It contains adenosine triphosphate as it's main pump enhancer and I have had great results using that in the past. It contains a few more uncommon ingredients and I definitely recommend it for something different. Harder to score but I will go with 8.8/10.

*Musclemeds NO BULL*- Great product. Amazing for pumps and good energy. Feel very different but in a good way. Some of the best pumps ever but they fade away after 2 weeks or so. Overall a 8.8/10.

*Thermo-Fuze by Driven Sports-* Another fatburner but I have to include it because the focus this provides is outstanding. Obviously no pump benefits but for what it is it's up there and works great as a preworkout. It will provide lazer like focus and great energy. It may take frequent dosing but it states it's a strong appetite suppressant but I didn't experience that at all. For a preworkout energy boost 2 caps are a solid 8.7/10.

*Alpha Lion's Super Human-* I tried a sample serving just once and it felt great. It provides great energy, focus and pumps. This products is loaded with useful ingredients at effective doses. Most should find this product ticks all the boxes. A very solid 8.6/10.

*Musclerage's Limitless- *One of the nicest tasting pre workouts I have tried (Cotton Candy). Nice clean energy with no crash afterwards. It contains a nice mix of 2 caffeine sources, eria jarensis and alpha gpc. Considering the pump ingredients are standard it also performs very well in that area too. Although after using 2 tubs I have lowered it's score to 8.5/10.

*Cobra Labs The Curse*- Fantastic product. On paper this doesn't look good at all (very basic). I think it contains 125mg caffeine and 5mg olive leaf extract per scoop (50 servings per tub). 2 scoops of this should make you a machine in the gym. Definitely recommended if you want something simple but effective. Rating changes with scoops but overall a 8.5/10.

*Ergogenix's Ergoblast-* A great pre workout and felt very different to most. Nothing too powerful but the focus was great. The pumps were incredible on this product. Overall I give it a 8.5/10.

*Blackstone Labs Dust-X-* I only used a 1 serving sample but was very impressed. All in all great focus, energy and sense of well being. I can't comment on pumps as I used dbol/adrol that day as well  I will say 8.5/10.

*Muscle Chemistry's Pump Juice Extreme-* Great product and provides clean energy and incredible pumps. If you need a pump product try this one (10/10 for pumps). Overall I rate it an 8.5/10.

*BSN's NO-XPLODE XE EDGE-* It contains a lot of useful ingredients. Whilst some may not be dosed high enough the final effect is a very good one. It performs in all areas and I felt great on it. This was just a sachet so could be better at a higher dose. Overall an 8.5/10.

*Chaos Crew StimHead-* Apart from some beta alanine and taurine this is pretty much all stimulants. It includes an array of stimulants and some unusual ones (900mg in total). This made me feel great and really helped push me through some hard workouts. If you are after mainly stimulants this is worth experimenting with. A very good 8.5/10.

*AllMax Nutrition Impact Igniter-* A very good product with an array of useful ingredients. It performs in all areas with no bad side effects. Fairly high stimulants but no crash and overall a solid 8.5/10.

*Muscletech Peak Series Preworkout- *This contains some unusual ingredients and the combination of everything felt great to me. Amazing pumps and great energy and focus. Just a really feel good product for me and one of the best products I have used. Overall an 8.5/10.

*Betancourt's D-Stunner Alpha*- Great initial surge of energy that lowers quickly but still stays. This product simply makes me feel so euphoric. This is quite a rare thing with pre workouts. Many contain ingredients that should make you feel that way but often they don't. Only a handful of products have given me this feeling and this is one of them. Many should enjoy this product. A solid 8.3/10.

*Muscletech Vapor1*- A very good product with good energy, focus and pumps. With decent doses of caffeine and yohimbe extract it provides good energy. It also contains some useful performance enhancers such as betaine and creatine monohydrate. A solid 8.2/10.

*Dynamik's Savage Roar-* A very good pre workout that delivers in every way. Overall an 8/10.

*Innovapharm MVP 2.0-* For the average preworkout user you can't really get better than this. Ticks all the boxes. Great list of ingredients and doses. Very smooth and contains 350mg caffeine and 100mg Eria Jarensis so it's not weak but for me I expected it to feel stronger. For anyone after an all rounder this is one of the top on my list. A solid 8/10.

*Nutrex Outlift Amped*- On paper this looks fantastic but like the original it under performs. It is still very good but I expected more. It's very similar to the original outlift and performs in all areas. I should add the scooper is ridiculous. A perfect example of over designing. They have put a top on it so people can use for water bottles so I get that. But it's so impractical when trying to get powder into the scoop. Not a big deal but worth a mention. I give this 8/10.

*Dorian Yates NOX Pump*- Decent. I used this years ago and it was incredible. This time nowhere as good so the formula must be different (something got banned). Maybe better than decent as with an espresso I am an animal in the gym. This an a single espresso was a fav of mine for a while. With an extra kick this product can score a 9.5/10 but alone it's a solid 8/10.

*Chaos and Pain’s Cannibal Ferox Amped*- Probably the strongest pre workout I have ever taken in regards to stimulants. I really enjoyed this and if you like your stimulants definitely try it out. The one area this really stands out in is the added mental focus. Overall I give it an 8/10.

*Nutrabio PRE-* Very good product full of useful ingredients at effective doses. It's what I call a complete pre workout but it just misses that wow factor. I would give it an 8/10.

*ProSupps Mr Hyde Zero*- Everyone rates this very highly but it's nowhere near my favourite products. It's strong and great for energy but this left me breathless and I have used stronger products without that side effect. Although it still scores fairly highly at 8/10.

*Gaspari SP250*- Very good. Better for energy and focus than pumps bit overall a great pre workout. It did make me crash a bit later on though. I would get the shakes too. Very strong even at just 1 scoop and it is not a 1 scoop formula so be careful when upping the dose. I would give it an 8/10.

*Universal's Fury*- A very basic but solid product. Contains everything you need in a pre workout though. Green apple flavour is the sweetest pre workout I have ever tried. I like that but many won't. Solid product and scores an 8/10.

*Brawn Nutrition's Venom 2.0*- Not for the stimulant sensitive. Although this didn't feel as strong as I initially thought it would be. Overall a very good product and I rate it an 8/10.

*Run Everything Lab's EWP*- This is a very good product but it's effectiveness lowered fairly quickly. It gives me a good boost in energy and pumps. Overall a 8/10.

*Muscletech Performance Series Hydroxcut Hardcore Elite Powder*- I wouldn't usually put a fatburner in this list but this product gives a great boost in energy. It would give any pumps but from what it is it's a very good and cheap preworkout. I like the combination of caffeine, yohimbe extract and robusta coffee extract. This is ideal before cardio and it will make you sweat loads. 8/10.
*
RedCon1 Total War*- This was originally a 9/10 and whilst many will love it for me the new formula is nowhere as impressive. Good for energy, pumps and focus. You can't really go wrong but I need to up the dose to get much from it now. It's a 8/10.
*
SAN's Fierce ***ination*- Nice energy, feel and good pumps. Doesn't have the wow factor but for most it would be a solid product to try. I give it an 8/10.

*BSN's NO Xplode 3.0-* Good product and well worth a try. Very long lasting energy with this one. Includes many useful ingredients. Do not shake this one and just stir it. Overall an 8/10.

*Grenade's .50 Caliber*- It comes in fireball flavour and this is unique to any bb products. Some will love the taste and many will hate it. I quite like it but chilli flavour is unusual. This delivers in all areas and most should enjoy it. Overall I give it an 7.9/10.

*Black Magic Bzrk*- This is a solid product but very standard in today's market. If you respond well to DMHA you should like this one as it contains 200mg amongst other stimulants. Great focus, energy and pumps. It also tastes great which is rare (peach ring flavour). I would give it an 7.7/10.

*Strom Sports Stimumax Black Edition (tub)*- This is hard to score as it can hit me very differently each time. It lacks something to help balance out the stimulants (as do many stimulant preworkouts). As a result I would sometimes crash from this when using higher doses. I wouldn't recommend taking this on an empty stomach. It's still very good so it's gonna be a generous 7.6/10.

*HR Labs Defib*- On paper it looks amazing and contains everything you need and more. It was good but does not live up to the ingredient panel which is very common with preworkout supplements. I was expecting much more from 400mg caffeine, 200mg dynamine and 500mg citicoline. That is a great trio of ingredients at decent doses but I was underwhelmed. It's still a very good product and provides good pumps and clean energy. It just made an 7.6/10.

*Hydrapharm Hydrazine*- I only used a 2 cap sample serving for this product. At that dose it hit me much faster than what was listed on the label. It started with the most intense focus I had felt in a long time. However over a relatively short time it faded so overall I was disappointed. It's still very good and I am sure many will love it but after such an intense start it was disappointment. It's worth adding these caps should be great when added to other preworkouts to enhance focus. I would still give 2 caps 7.5/10.

*Matrix Nutrition NO Pump Xtreme-* I have knocked this down from a 9.5/10. When I used this again it's performance was completely different. The ingredient list is the same but my response completely different. It only contains 80mg caffeine per scoop but this is not a stimulant thing. Even the pump factor is a fraction of the past. I can speculate why but no point as the main factor is how it performs now. Good pumps and energy. 2 scoops is a 7.5/10.

*Nutrex Hemo Rage The Underground-* Very similar to Hemo Rage black and gives great energy. Nothing incredible but a solid product. I rate it 7.5/10.

*GAT PMP*- A similar but improved version of Nitraflex. This really grew on me but nothing spectacular. Overall a good product though and I give it a 7.5/10.

*Nutrex Outlift*- Very good product but not as good as the label suggests. It's similar to PRE JYM in many ways but not as effective. I would give it a 7.5/10.

*Nutrex's Hemo Rage Black*- This is all about energy and a decent product but not as good as many others I have tried. Although I feel really good on this one. Overall I give it a 7.5/10.

*Lee Lebrada Super Charge Xtreme 4.0*- Initially I was not impressed at all but it did improve over time. Not a cheap pre workout either. It's meant to have a lot of caffeine in but I feel a single espresso more than 1 scoop. Might be ok for some but definitely not for me. 1 scop would be 5/10 and 2 scoops 7.5/10.

*Blackstone Labs Dust v2*- Nice flow of energy and great pumps. Not as strong as I thought it would be. Overall a decent preworkout and 7.5/10.

*Applied Nutrition ABE (All Black Everything)*- this is a good product that performs well but nothing incredible. Good energy, focus and pumps with this one. The flavour is really different in the fact it is energy flavour so tastes just like a red bull. Although I notice they offer many flavours in this product. Nearly all the creatine is CM so obviously the cheaper source so pointless even putting in the 0.25g of other creatines. They do that so they can mention their tri-creatine blend. It contains 100mg teacrine so you really feel that. I used a sample and think if you dosed 1.5 scoops this could be really good. For 1 serving I would give it 7.5/10.

*Beast Yourself Raging Bull*- Very good. On paper it is incredible but doesn't live on to that. Really good pumps and combined with an espresso it comes alive even more. I would give it a 7.5/10.

*PRE-KAGED by Kaged Muscle*- An excellent ingredient list and as a result a very expensive pre workout. Similar to PRE JYM in many ways. Overall a good product but doesn't have the wow factor. Overall I give it an 7.4/10.

*APS Nutrition Mesomorph*- This is literally the highest rated preworkout on the forums. I was very disappointed with it. Some people just don't respond to DMAA like others. Although for me there is more to it than that. Mesomorph is obviously strong but I don't feel it in a good way. It can make me a bit out of breath but I don't feel insane focus etc. It's not bad but I just don't feel great on it and I have tried 1/2 of a scoop to 1.5 scoops. I also seem to crash from it and many times would feel very tired after the gym. I would give it 7.3/10.

*Dynamik's Gamma Ray*- This is more of a compliment product in my eyes. It's the pump product for Savage Roar. If you are judging it solely it's nothing spectacular but when added to a traditonal pre workout it can be really special. Not as effective as Full as Fuck but a very good product. Judging it solely as a pump product I would give it a 7.3/10.

*Controlled Labs Orange Brainwash*- This is more of a nootropic so should be used to improve cognitive function (memory, creativity and motivation). I used this for the same reason as De Novo's Utopia. On paper this looks much better but in real life I prefer Utopia. It's still worth trying if you need something to give you a mental boost through the day without being over stimulated. It's also useful for cardio as it does contain 150mg caffeine and 2000mg ALCAR. Overall a decent 7.3/10.

*DS (Driven Sports) Frenzy*- much better than I thought it would be from reading the label. Great energy and focus and no crash afterwards. I didn't notice much for the pumps on this one (energy formula) but they are usually good anyway (next to no pump ingredients and inadequate doses). The flavour was really unusual as it was purposely very fizzy (orange pop). They recommend 1-2 servings so this could get better if dosed higher. For 1 serving I give 7.2/10.

*Inspired DVST8 (white tub)*- on paper this looks fairly strong and it didn't deliver on it's ingredient panel. The stimulants in a full 2 scoop serving contain 350mg caffeine, 120mg dynamine, 300mg N-Phenethyl Dimethylamine (Eria Jarensis Extract) and 100mg Theobromine. It does hit in great and I felt a surge of energy but it's very short lived. The stimulants are all fairly fast acting ones but I expected a bit more from the ingredient panel. All in all still a decent product but it definitely falls short when compared to the many other similar products on the market. Overall a 7.1/10.

*USN 3XT Pump*- The only thing this does for pumps is the name of the product. It's all energy and very good at that. Some may like this but I wouldn't run out to buy it. Overall a 7.1/10.

*5% Nutrition's Kill It Reloaded*- A very well rounded product but missing the wow factor. Performs in all areas but doesn't stand out in anyway. Many ingredients could be dosed higher and that would have given it a much higher score. Many seem to really like it but I much preferred their 5150 product. Overall a decent 7/10.

*MHP's Reckless*- This was a 2 serving sachet so my review is limited to just 1 usage. The initial energy surge was great but it faded really quickly and overall this product is lacking. I can imagine 1 serving would be a waste for me. 2 servings scores a 7/10.

*Goku Gains by Furious Formulations*- As I always post tolerance to stimulants is a massive factor. For someone used to DMHA and other stronger stimulants this product is very standard. However, after a long break or if new to stronger stimulants this could be great for you. Although some of it's ingredients need to be dosed higher for optimal results. I also had issues with my blood glucose with this product and it made me go hypo a few times. In today's market there are many better products. As a result I give this 6.9/10.

*Driven Sports Rize-* This product is harder to score as it hit me very differently each day. With the stronger stimulants your recent food intake becomes a much bigger factor in regards to effecting performance and side effects. If I didn't have a large meal closer to training with this product I would often crash very hard from it. Although it would always hit me fast and felt great but that feeling would quickly decline. As a result I don't recommend it as there are many better alternatives. Although 1 scoop (tub says 1-2 scoops) with added caffeine makes a good combination. It still get's a score of 6.9/10.

*Universal's Shock Therapy*- I have lowered this down after using the full tub. I would recommend this one for beginners. Performs in all areas but I need to use 2 scoops and at that dose rate it 6.7/10.

*Scivation Quake 10.0*- What a disappointment. Looks really good on paper but doesn't perform. The pumps are good but no real energy or focus for me. Overall a 6.6/10.

*5% Nutrition KILL IT-* This one I only tried a sample so take this review with a pinch of salt. I wasn't impressed and expected/hoped for better as I like 5%. Didn't notice too much but again only a sample. Overall a 6/10 but with more scoops could be much better.

*Dymatize Nutrition's M.P.ACT Energy Ignitor*- a pretty standard product and hits you fairly strong but I didn't like the feel from it. There are much better products on the market but still a 6/10.

*GAT Nitraflex-* Not impressed at all. I just had a 2 weeks break from caffeine too. Need to give it another week but so far doesn't do much. It's meant to have 325mg caffeine and 1.5g beta alanine per scoop but I don't feel either. Taste means nothing for pre workout's but I will say the pina colada is nice. I would give it a 5.3/10.

*MAN Sports NOOPump*- This is another stimulant free pre workout. I was disappointed using this and it's nowhere as effective as Full as Fuck. It's not a bad product but there are much better out there. Overall I rate it a 5/10.

*Warrior Rage*- Marketed as one of the strongest pre workouts but didn't do much. I would not recommend it. I give it a 3/10

*Condemned Labz Convict-* On paper this looks ideal for me but it was terrible for me. I always felt out of breath on it even with 1 scoop. However it didn't feel strong nor did it give the focus and energy other product's do. It actually worsens my workouts which is strange for a pre workout. Maybe I should have tried a very small serving for a little booster but I gave my tub away. Most seem to love it though and it's rated very highly. For me it has to be a 1.5/10.

*MRI Black Powder-* Crap. Not even worth writing more about. How can you fuck up a pre workout so much. 2 pro plus would be better. Rating is the worst in my list and 1/1.


----------



## GearPro

Jesus, Elvia. That is the single most exhaustive list of product reviews I’ve ever seen from a single person. You are truly a connoisseur of preworkouts. Good on ya.


----------

